# Granfondo Colnago, San Diego, 3/1



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/02/granfondo-colnagoin-san-diego-ca.html


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds pretty cool actually.


----------



## solofowaffles (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

food.....I am there.


----------

